# Grooming and the Senior Golden



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a question for those of you with seniors and that have your goldens groomed by someone other than yourself.

I have just started having Selka (he's almost 11) groomed by a mobile groomer because his coat is so thick and he is just too much for me to bathe and groom anymore. I can brush him and trim his nails but that is about all. Gunner's coat isn't as thick and is much softer so he is easier to groom. I am probably going to start using a groomer to bathe him also.

My question is when do you become concerned about your dog's age and if grooming is too much for them? Selka shows no signs of hip problems, arthritis etc so besides just general concern (and my paranoia) he should still be up to being groomed.

But when do you stop? If they start having arthritis issues?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I jsut saw Selka's picture in the "butt" thread and he sure does have a lot of coat (beautiful too). Copper's coat isn't thick enough for it to be a problem.

I think I would worry once he started having arthritis issues, but the groomer might let you watch and help steady him if he did start having issues.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> I have a question for those of you with seniors and that have your goldens groomed by someone other than yourself.
> 
> I have just started having Selka (he's almost 11) groomed by a mobile groomer because his coat is so thick and he is just too much for me to bathe and groom anymore. I can brush him and trim his nails but that is about all. Gunner's coat isn't as thick and is much softer so he is easier to groom. I am probably going to start using a groomer to bathe him also.
> 
> ...


I break up the grooming of seniors so that they do not have to stand on a table for any length of time. I rough trim feet and ears one day, and then let them rest. They are brushed the next (no biggie, as they are kept brushed and mat free all the time...) The next day is bath. I start pretty early in the day. They are towel dried well while in the tub, and any excess water is blown out. I'll do the rest of the drying on the table, with many breaks - the dog is allowed down, and can nap if needed - these breaks are anywhere from 20-45 minutes. 

My dogs are taught at a young age to lay down on their sides on the table to have feet and nails done, which is very helpful for seniors, and after they are completely dried, I will finish feet, ears, and tail. ***I'm not looking to do a "show groom" here...so if it is not "perfect", I'm not too concerned. A senior's comfort is far more important to me than his appearance. (Aside from being clean and mat free, of course.)

I've found that if they are at a point where grooming becomes too much for them, I need to look at their overall wellness, comfort, and quality of life - it is often one of the indications that it might be "decision" time....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The person that grooms my Toby dog is awesome. (But we do have him shaved in a "lab cut" now, for various reasons). I always stay when she does it. I help steady him on the table if his back end is getting tired or weak, plus he just plain likes to have me there.
She does most of the grooming with him either sitting or lying down. We take him down off the table often for him to walk around a little bit or go outside. 
I just hope she never retires!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> The person that grooms my Toby dog is awesome. (But we do have him shaved in a "lab cut" now, for various reasons). I always stay when she does it. I help steady him on the table if his back end is getting tired or weak, plus he just plain likes to have me there.
> She does most of the grooming with him either sitting or lying down. We take him down off the table often for him to walk around a little bit or go outside.
> I just hope she never retires!


She sounds wonderful!!!! How old is Toby?

I guess when Selka gets too uncomfortable to stand for a grooming with a groomer, I will go back to grooming him myself. It was fine for most of his life and will be fine if he can't take standing for a groomer. My boys for sure are not show dogs and will be just fine with my level of grooming. I am able to keep them brushed and mat free.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most Goldens are happy to lie on their sides for a blow drying and a brush out, or even roll on their backs! That can reduce the amount of time they have to stand up during the grooming process. That's how I groom overweight rescues and seniors.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Jenna!

That's how I have pretty much have always done Selka anyway. He hates being brushed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby will be 12 in January, and he's a tall golden (out of standard) so he is having issues with his back end 



Debles said:


> She sounds wonderful!!!! How old is Toby?
> 
> I guess when Selka gets too uncomfortable to stand for a grooming with a groomer, I will go back to grooming him myself. It was fine for most of his life and will be fine if he can't take standing for a groomer. My boys for sure are not show dogs and will be just fine with my level of grooming. I am able to keep them brushed and mat free.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Most Goldens are happy to lie on their sides for a blow drying and a brush out, or even roll on their backs! That can reduce the amount of time they have to stand up during the grooming process. That's how I groom overweight rescues and seniors.


That's how I groom Milly. I don't have a grooming table (my back really wished I did), so I just let her lay on the floor and she loves being dried this way. Milly is kind of strange in that she is much more comfortable with anything if you let her lie down. My vet thought it was insane when I said, "Anything you can do with her lying down do it that way" at first I don't think she believed me that Milly is just much more comfortable that way, once she saw the difference in drawing blood when she's lying down vs. standing she was sold. 

Knock on wood, I have not noticed any soreness or needs for breaks when grooming or doing anything else for that matter. I only have a regular hair dryer (counting down until the Kool Dry Dryer I spent all summer saving for will be ordered!!!) and it takes me over 2.5 hours to bathe, towel dry, blow dry and trim Milly so she gets some breaks between each step.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I had to stop taking monty to the groomer cause last time he was there - 3+ hours, I brought him home and he just froze, his back legs would not move and he was all tensed up. I massaged his back and hips and after 5 minutes we was limping around I gave him an asprin and the next day he was okay!! scared the hell out of me, so now I am so afraid to take him there again. But he needs it bad!!! Maybe I should call the groomer and tell her my concern and maybe she can work out something for Monty. He will be 8 in December.


----------

